# Beds for Investment Property



## tolkarovers (5 Oct 2005)

Hi,
I am just about to let my first Investment property but I need to get some beds first.
Can anyone recommend somewhere that sells good quality beds for reasonable prices.

I'd appreciate any advice people have on this topic.

I'll either be buying 3 double or 2 doubles and a single.

Thanks!

T


----------



## oulu (5 Oct 2005)

Buy and sell for all u need


----------



## DonKing (5 Oct 2005)

Prestige furniture just beside Woodies at the Nass road/long mile road intersection. Take the first left after the red cow round about (heading towards Dublin)

Ask for Emyln and he'ill give you a good deal, particularly if you are buying a few beds. Tell him Donking put you on to him.

If prestige don;t have something that suits your requirements and budget, you also have bargain town around the corner in the Liver retail park (opposite Macdonalds).

You will also get quite a few furniture shops along Kylemore Road towards Ballyfermot. 

Shop around and you should get a deal


----------



## Lilia (6 Oct 2005)

Argos have most makes and models and it's handy.  Arrowmount is very very reasonable and have a good selection.  You don't want to put expensive matresses in a rented house but it would be good to have a decent base at least.  I bought mine in Arrowmount and I thought the value was excellent.


----------



## geri (6 Oct 2005)

we bought beds last year in Bargaintown on Belgard road.  Paid approx 250 for double divan with semi ortho mattress.  Have had no complaints from tenants.    Put matress protectors on the beds before you let.


----------



## 16024 (6 Oct 2005)

Hi,

I just sold my own property (moving in with fiance) and have 2 double beds for sale (1x 5' and 1x 4'6").  If you are interested let me know.  The 5' bed is in exec cond and mattress is only 6 mths old.  The 4'6" bed has only been used once (honestly).

Good luck with investment eitherway.


----------



## delgirl (6 Oct 2005)

I got beds for an investment property at Buckley's Auction in Sandycove.  They sometimes have new beds - still in plastic - and sometimes second hand ones which are spotless.  

I got two new ones - single E60 and double E90 and a second hand double divan with drawer storage, a beautiful brass headboard, spotless good quality matress for E120.

The matress protectors are a must - list them on the inventory and point them out to the tenant at handover and explain that if the matresses are damaged when they leave, a deduction will be made from their deposit.

Good luck with your first let and may you be blessed with good tenants!


----------

